# Simpson pier



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Anybody been fishing it lately, reports good/bad?


----------



## mike_s (Apr 26, 2013)

*How do you fish that spot*

I've tried that place a few times but haven't had any luck, usually ended up getting a bunch of snags. How do you fish that spot with success and not getting snagged up on stuff? Would love to fish there more.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I was fishing near there Saturday. It was very windy and we anchored just around the point, not right in front of the pier but the next one over to the left. Something kept stealing our bait (we were using live shrimp, hoping to pick up a redfish). My buddy finally half hooked it and it jumped. Couldn't tell for sure if it was a small speck or bass. Looked more like a speck. It threw the hook.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I was fishing near there Saturday. It was very windy and we anchored just around the point, not right in front of the pier but the next one over to the left. Something kept stealing our bait (we were using live shrimp, hoping to pick up a redfish). My buddy finally half hooked it and it jumped. Couldn't tell for sure if it was a small speck or bass. Looked more like a speck. It threw the hook.


Most likely it was a Croaker or Pin Fish. They are notorious bait thieves, especially when using shrimp.

NJD


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Go under or over the bridge and fish the grass bank on the East side of the road. Much better luck over there. 15 years ago, use to limit out on specks from sun up till about 8 every morning


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

welldoya said:


> My buddy finally half hooked it and it jumped. Couldn't tell for sure if it was a small speck or bass. Looked more like a speck. It threw the hook.


Lady fish maybe. A lot of folks fishing that area this afternoon


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok. Where the hell is Simpson pier? Alaska?:whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mouth of the mighty Simpson River. Escambia River fill. Just east of Jim's fish camp


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Mouth of the mighty Simpson River. Escambia River fill. Just east of Jim's fish camp


And? WtF is that?  Ahh Gotcha.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Went about 2 weeks ago and got 8 nice wht. trout, went again yesterday and got 13 more, but this school the trout were a little smaller.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Went this morning only got two, not even pin fish were bighting but did manage to get stuck in the side of my thumb by a small sail cat, its been many years since I've been stuck and forgot just how painful it was.


----------

